# My dogs and cat



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wanted to start out here in petforums by sharing photos of my dogs and cat 

Here is my newest add to the family:









Nice of you to come bye Xzecond Xzolo "Orka"

My Spoo and my older Border Collie bitch:










Jazz (the Spoo) and Morastaða Lotus Ísafold "Lotus" (BC)

My English Cocker Spaniel:










Leirdals Litla Fjöður "Soul"

Cocker and Toy poodle cuddl'ing together:










Soul and Allways Proud to be first "Eric Northman"

My Somaly cat and Spoo:










Dushara Tiamata "Tia" and Jazz

And the king of the house:










C.I.B. ISCH Morastaða Kári "Púki"


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Your dogs are stunning, I especially like Orka and Soul. Great photos.

I see you live in Iceland, I have always wanted to visit there. Great scenery.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi There, welcome to PF....your pets are beautiful,not camera shy either I see lol it takes me ages to get mine to sit for the camera.
I hope you enjoy it here anyway
Clare xx


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah lovely photos! You have some very lovely dogs! (and cat!)


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful photographs - your so lucky having all those gorgeous animals :001_tt1:


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

lovely pictures! theyre gorgeous


----------



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. Yes I'm in Iceland and it is a beautiful contry for travelling!


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw, lovely photo's of lovely dogs. Good thing that I know them in person too, and can vouch that they are every bit as lovely in real life as in the pictures!! We need to take a photo session of Eric Northman, we are missing some poses from him. All I have is of him and Fríða cuddling up on my kitchen bench:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and cat especially the cocker


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Your pets are lovely..._


----------



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

Eric Northman:


















:001_smile:


----------



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

I wanted to add some photos I took of my, to be impordet, Border Collie, "Orka" (Nice of you to come bye Xzecond Xzolo):001_tt1:




































A little mummy's hug









Already hearding the Italian greyhounds of my friend Margret




































Chase me Dís!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, you have lovely pets,xxxxx


----------

